# SD Card not recognised



## Krasorias (Oct 22, 2010)

First of all hi,
Im not completely sure my question is suited for here but I'll give it a go.

The smartphone I am using is a SonyEricsson Xperia X1 with windows mobile.
I have a Transcend 2GB Micro SD and I am using it to its full potential. However, the card was full and I had lots of useless stuff on it so I decided to format it. So I did. I formatted it to a NTFS file system. (FAT by default) and now my phone won't recognise it.
Could this be the problem? :ermm:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Get it out of the phone and try to format it with FAT using a pc.


----------



## Krasorias (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks, it worked :thumb:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Yo welcome. I'm glad it did.


----------

